

The Reverse Geocache Puzzle - coffeeThermos
http://arduiniana.org/projects/the-reverse-geo-cache-puzzle/

======
lotharbot
I found the box described in the fourth installment in the series [0] most
interesting.

In the first 3 installments, he speaks of the original box he made for some
friends as a wedding gift. It will only open when the GPS detects that it's on
a particular island, at which point they get the goodies inside. The box in
installment #4 is based on the original, but with the intent of being _reused_
or _regifted_. It has a USB port that, with the proper password, allows it to
be reprogrammed to open at a new location.

It would be tempting to put a USB drive containing the software for
reprogramming the box inside the container, and ask that it be passed on with
a new gift once the first person has figured it out. It could be a gift that
keeps on giving!

[0] <http://arduiniana.org/2010/02/puzzle-box-opens/>

------
siculars
Fantastic adventure game! You can't take that thing on a plane, that's for
certain. The inventor talks about disassembling the box but what if you were
the recipient of a closed box? He talks about that too... Basically set the
coordinates within non-flying distance.

Coca-Cola did something like this a while back,
[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=coca+cola+gps+coke+cans).
They created a bunch of gps enabled coke cans and randomly distributed them. I
heard about it through some aviation/counter terrorism security site that
highlighted a study done by some three letter agency on the device for
security purposes.

------
blahedo
And the original is apparently still unsolved! Too bad.

------
Volscio
Starting petition to reclaim box, give it to more willing participant.

